

SVNGR CEO: We've seen a ridiculous spike - adelevie
http://techcrunch.com/2010/05/19/scvngr-ceo-weve-seen-a-ridiculous-spike-video/

======
adelevie
SCVNGR is the Google-backed contender in the location wars.

~~~
paul9290
Was one of the 2008 DreamIt companies too.

------
Tichy
I suppose "Subversion (svn) is GReat" would be a good way to memorize that
weird name.

Edit: HN title says SVNGR, actual company name is SCVNGR

~~~
leftnode
To be fair, there's a "C" in there, but that's exactly what I saw when I saw
the name. This is taking the dropping vowels of Web 2.0 a bit too far. Flickr
I can get, but it takes me a sec to realize scvngr is scavenger.

"So what's your company's name?" "Scavenger." "Oh great, scavenger.com?" "Oh,
no, scvngr.com." "I'll be sure to remember that one."

~~~
Tichy
Damn, I really saw it the wrong way :-) Thanks for the correction.

Scavenger would never have occured to me. But if the business modell is
professionally organized scavenger hunts, it makes sense.

